# Avatar Request



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been meaning to get a new one for a long, long time now, anyway, I know exactly what I want:

A Gremlin wearing a beanie cap with a Radio Active emblem on the front of it and a wrench in one hand.


I'd really love it if someone could make this picture, even if it is too big to be an avatar because I cant do digital art.

If you want, I can send you a scanned drawing for you to work from.


The person who does it will be loved for ever.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Is this the kind of thing you were thinking of?

Sorry if its pathetic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Spoiler










And the avatar


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats cool!!!

How'd you make it? Its not what I'd the art style I was thinking of/ had envisioned but I dont care!!!

Yes!!! This is so cute!!!

If more people make more pictures I'd love it, but this is great.

Please tell me how you made it like what program and all that?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad you like it!

All I used was Adobe Photoshop CS3, I did a photoshop of the gremlin with the hat and wrench, then I used smart filters to give it an painted look.


Its a lot easier then it sounds, the whole process took about half an hour.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 26, 2008)

you do know, you posted a picture of a mogwai, not a gremlin, right?

Do you want a mogwai, or a gremlin?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I clicked Gizmo's link and it was a mogwai, so thats what i used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sorry


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 26, 2008)

oh, I wasn't posting at you ping... was trying to ask gizmo girl... she says she wants a gremlin, but links to a picture of a mogwai... I know alot of people think gizmo is a gremlin, but he's not, and it was said in both movies he's a mogwai... if you read the gremlins book, there's a very interesting history behind them...

but back to topic,


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> you do know, you posted a picture of a mogwai, not a gremlin, right?
> 
> Do you want a mogwai, or a gremlin?


Yeah I know, but I thought that most people consider them one in the same, and since beggars cant be choosers and all that, I just wanted the image that I described so whatever you make will be appreciated but since alot of people are confused about the term I linked to the exact thing that I wanted so that people would know what I meant.

I still haven't been able to find that book in the library--I've never read it. I didn't know it existed until several months ago, some Temper mentioned the books existence and I said I'd read it, but I never did get around to it.

Though, now that I think about it a picture of an actual gremlin--the bigger, uglier ones--might be more suitable since Halloweens right around the corner--_hmm_


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 27, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is this the kind of thing you were thinking of?
> 
> Sorry if its pathetic!
> 
> ...



Awesome 5 min work


----------

